# Freshly washed B14 se-r



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

Just recently washed it, decided I'd put some of her pictures on the boards.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

:thumbup:'s:
-Headlights
-SR20
-HotShot Intake
-Clean
-Sunroof
-Color (red)
-SER Wheels

:thumbdwn:'s:
-Mud Flaps (are for ******** )
-Muffler Tip
-Uneven Hood


Great lookin' B14! :cheers:


_ps- where in PA are you?_


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Forgot to add 
:thumbup: SE-R Wheels....now you just need to clean that engine bay up a little


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

need some corners to go with those headlight ! very nice se-r ! great job !


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> :thumbup:'s:
> -Headlights
> -SR20
> -HotShot Intake
> ...



Where I live, mudflaps save your paint, i'd rather look like a ******* and keep my paint then look cool and have to paint my bumpers once a year. My hood is uneven because i rear ended someone last year, i'm actually in the market for a new hood, grill and bumper. a funny story, a friend of mine had a 1997 se-r (black), and he totalled it. he had a gen5 hotshot header and a full 2.5" exhaust with a high flow cat. he gave all of that to me for free. the tip isn't that bad in person, its a lot smaller than everything else around here haha.

I live about 45 min north of Pittsburgh, in a town called Butler. A lot of nissans roam through this area. I see a lot of B15's and a few B14's. No B13 influence though


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

IXLR8se-r said:


> Where I live, mudflaps save your paint, i'd rather look like a ******* and keep my paint then look cool and have to paint my bumpers once a year. My hood is uneven because i rear ended someone last year, i'm actually in the market for a new hood, grill and bumper. a funny story, a friend of mine had a 1997 se-r (black), and he totalled it. he had a gen5 hotshot header and a full 2.5" exhaust with a high flow cat. he gave all of that to me for free. the tip isn't that bad in person, its a lot smaller than everything else around here haha.
> 
> I live about 45 min north of Pittsburgh, in a town called Butler. A lot of nissans roam through this area. I see a lot of B15's and a few B14's. No B13 influence though


Pretty quick to defend yourself on the constructive criticism I gave but what about all the nice things I said? Guess they don't count. As the saying goes, you gotta take the good with the bad. :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

So fresh n so clean, clean! :thumbup: 

only thing i gotta say, is where can i get one of those hawt battery tiedowns? j/k mang. 

and yah, shit, i want mud flaps!!! i didnt know our cars came with mud flaps!!!! damnit, that would so save my paint in the winter time


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

nice ride


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very cleannnn..


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> Pretty quick to defend yourself on the constructive criticism I gave but what about all the nice things I said? Guess they don't count. As the saying goes, you gotta take the good with the bad. :thumbup:



not at all my friend, infact i appriciate the good things everyone has been saying. constructive criticism is always welcomed. Not exactly defending myself, just explaining why these things are the way they are lol. 

My awesome "JDM" battery tie down was like that the day i bought it, I'm not sure how to fix it or what i can buy to fix it..yeah i need to take the time to clean my engine bay, it gives me a good reason to buy a pressure washer


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

IXLR8se-r said:


> constructive criticism is always welcome.


How about getting PWNED by my lowly B13 sometime soon? J/K Howard! 

Lovin' the ride dude. Hope you get the few blemishes fixed. My car will be back on the streets in less than a week, so I hope to race against your car soon.


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

Harris said:


> How about getting PWNED by my lowly B13 sometime soon? J/K Howard!
> 
> Lovin' the ride dude. Hope you get the few blemishes fixed. My car will be back on the streets in less than a week, so I hope to race against your car soon.


one of these weekends you'll have to join the crew to Beaverun and have some track time, its fun as hell dude


----------

